# Is this a true SAE?



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

I am hoping to buy this SAE from someone. He say's it's about 3-3.5 inches. Is this a true SAE or flying fox? I don't see any wiskers and the black stripe looks like it goes all the way through. I'm not sure if its a safe buy or if I should just get one from the pet store. I don't have a quarantine tank so If he's not healthy could this harm my fish?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, that looks like the real deal.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice! Do they stay around that size.. I wouldnt want a big monster swimming around in a 30 gallon


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

I believe that a true SAE's black stripe extends through the tail, so yes, I believe that is a true SAE


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Prometheus said:


> Nice! Do they stay around that size.. I wouldnt want a big monster swimming around in a 30 gallon


They get about 6" (I think). The ones I got have grown SLOWLY, though. A 30gal is plenty big for just the one.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

It's kind of hard to tell from your pictures but I'd say yes also. Here is a link that will help you:
http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/cyprinid.html
It is always safer to use a quarantine tank but I guess very few people bother. Every time I buy new fish I seem to bring in a case of ich.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks authentic.
one of my SAEs is about 5 inches long. Big sucker. Also be advised it's the small ones that eat BBA- when they get older they just eat fish food!
You'd be wise to set up a QT tank.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i have a 5" SAE in a 30g planted and although he doesnt bother anything, his size is annoying. he just doesnt "fit" IMO


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks. Actually I decided I will get a younger one from the store. At least that way, he will have a while to grow in the 30 gallon.


----------

